# How great is FSU as a film school? (1 Viewer)



## Schak (Mar 15, 2010)

I do not live in the US and have no idea what all the contradictory reviews online are supposed to mean. I just need to know 

a) Is FSU good as a film school, for someone who can work moderately hard? How's the atmosphere?

b) Does it provide scholarships and/or financial aids to international students? I heard it pays for all your production costs. What are the other costs I'd run into if I end up there?

C) Seriously, what are the minimum things I'd need to get done in life to get in? I'm not talking about interview or essays, just what tests I should take, how important is a portfolio of original works, how important is it to have made films before, what is the minimum age to get in, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Schak,
I think any school is worth its weight.  It's a matter of getting out of it what you put into it.  I, too, am concerned with financial obligations with grad school.  Yes, the school does pay for production costs but there is housing and cost of living.  There is no minimum age.  Just good stories.  Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Schak (Mar 15, 2010)

That is indeed a very considerate answer. Thanks!

It is just that whenever I try to research these schools, there is some comment or the other on some major site which blasts them away. I heard of Brooks, but I heard it is not Regionally Accredited. I fixed my sights on USC, but then I learnt that it is just too competitive and too costly (I'll be indebted for life if I try!). Although I too believe that it is all about what you can take out of it... I've been living in one of the worst rated cities in India, and though many outsiders hate it, I don't find myself any the worst for it. It holds enough resources for those who know where to look.

Film_maker2010, could you help me out just a bit more here? I gather you're a freshman at FSU (or answer for any school that you are in), so if this isn't affronting, how do you find the school and its program? How tough is it to get in, and is there any quota for international students? OK, maybe there isn't a quota, but how many people apply every year? Just some small details that are nagging me, and which I think the admissions office can't help me with.

Thanks again!


----------



## film_maker2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I am not a freshman at FSU.  Being a freshman as to do with the number of posts I've done on this website.  go figure!!

I do not attend FSU at this present but would surely like to.  I hear it is considerably competitive (hundreds of applicants and only 30 accepted).  As far as I know, there is no quota.

All of these anwers are based on info I have gleaned from the internet.  Good luck with your search and I pray you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Schak (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh sorry! All I know about the school is also online researches, but I was trying to get in touch with some current students who can honestly tell me the inside stories.

I'll start applying from this September. Except for FSU, I'm looking at CalArts, NYU, UCLA too. Do you know of any current students from these institutes?

Again, thanks for the prompt help!


----------



## Monotreme (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually, I have been accepted to NYU and am starting to study there this September, so if you have any questions, I'd be glad to answer!


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 15, 2010)

> a) Is FSU good as a film school, for someone who can work moderately hard? How's the atmosphere?



My understanding is that FSU is a Top 10-15 program. I would also look into USC and COlumbia. Those programs are expensive, but it is possible to get a lot of support after your first semester or year.

However, no program will help you if you only want to work "moderately hard." You have to put everything into your education, and film school in particular consists of class, production, sleep. Especially the first year. UCLA is 6 days a week of classes. You may eat every now and and then.


----------



## Schak (Mar 15, 2010)

@ EMDelmar: Sure, I'm ready to work as hard as I have to to make films. But however hard I work, there would always be someone who needs to be forcefully fed every few weeks. Maybe I have never worked this intensively before, but when it's your passion, no work is hard enough, I guess.

I would sure take a look at USC and Columbia, I've heard a lot about them and their professors. Thanks a lot for the suggestions.


----------



## Schak (Mar 15, 2010)

@ Monotreme: That's great, congratulations! First off, can you tell me about the minimum educational qualifications and the date of the interview and admission? My friend applied for a US university, and he had to miss his higher secondary degree exams for it.


----------



## Monotreme (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, the minimum educational requirements are the same as with all the other US film schools: a high school diploma and SAT exam results. NYU also requires additional exam results, from a certain selection of exams, including AP exams, SAT Subject Tests, and more - they have a full list on the website. The admission deadline is around December-January for the following Fall semester - it's about the same with all the other film schools as well. So basically, you will have to complete the SAT exam and prepare all the other necessary additional materials - portfolio requirements, essays, application, etc - by this December in order to be considered for admission in September 2011 (next year). There is no interview at NYU. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## Schak (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, monotreme, that was really useful. I saw the website too. I think I'll take my chance at NYU too, if possible.


----------



## gugger (Mar 24, 2010)

Schak,

I applied to FSU undergraduate program this year. They are highly selective. Don't let this discourage you!

I have an extremely strong application. Stuff ranging from being an immigrant to interning on set of Jodie Foster's film THE BEAVER to winning awards for my films.

I was selected for an interview. I think they interview about 50-60 and only 24 get picked. 

If you want to go to school and MAKE films and not in a class room and learn ABOUT how to make films, FSU IS THE PLACE! The tuition is really the cheapest you will find for the quality of education you get at FSU. To be honest, I am more impressed with FSU film school than USC or NYU. 

You don't need to have made films or have any time of portfolio (it does help tough). They are looking for people that are driven, have a vision and really know that they want this 100000%. If you can't give everything you got, I MEAN EVERYTHINGGGGGGGG, then film is not for you. 

FSU's facilities were really impressive. At first USC was my top choice, but after a tour and interview at FSU, I fell in love.

FSU graduates are known to be "soldiers" in the film industry, because they come out of their boot camp (FSU) with all the knowledge they need.

Students have been hired (while they were in school) to work on shoots. Two students were offered jobs on a film in Rwanda. one was an assistant editor and the other a assistant camera. When they got to Rwanda, the AE was promoted to Production Coordinator and the AC was promoted to camera operator....

In terms of cameras they have at FSU:
You will first shoot on HD to learn basics of handling a camera. 
Your second project will be on 16mm.
3rd - RED 
4th - RED or 35mm.
Something like that....

Now, I am not a student there. I am still waiting to hear from them so all this info is based on my research and findings.

some FSU projects:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Aa...ad#p/u/4/PRxOJd0waW4


----------



## Schak (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, gugger, thanks! You seriously inspired me there! Interning on Jodie Foster's film? That must have been an experience! 

I am pretty impressed by FSU facilities and faculties too! I saw some of the student films, and it was impossible to believe that students had made those. I guess you really need to have it in you to get there. I'd love to go there next year, or probably the year after that.  Thanks for the link and your assistance!

Best of luck for your admission, although I'm sure, with that experience, there is no way they would overlook you. But best of luck anyway!


----------



## Schak (Mar 24, 2010)

Ah, just another question - is FSU regionally accredited? Does the fact that it is a flagship university mean it is accredited? I'm not sure of how these things work, so it'd be great if someone could help.


Thanks.


----------

